

Ruby-Lang.org Redesign - kmf
https://www.ruby-lang.org/en/

======
MrBra
I am surprised they finally did not choose the dark themed design that was
posted here. Maybe I had the wrong impresion that it was the most liked so
far, or that the all the other designs were going this wsy. Instead the winner
is more of a serious "keep thing tidy" one..

